# Saltwater Shoreline License



## srmz (Jul 7, 2009)

I see on the FWC website that there is now a license for Shoreline Saltwater Fishing. My question is do you have to purchase that license along with the regualr saltwater fishing license? I plan of fishing from the Jetty at Ponce Inlet. Please advise. Thank you for your help.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

If you only plan to fish from shore all you need is the shore license. However, if you're like me and fish from boats from time to time as well. You might well get the full saltwater license. 

The cost of the new shore bound license is only $7.50, plus $1.50 in processing fees, for a total $9 cost.

I'm not sure what the full saltwater is as I have the saltwater/freshwater combo along with the snook stamp. I think saltwater only is $16.50 as my combo cost was $33.00.

The snook stamp is only $2.50 and allows you to keep slot snook if you're lucky enough to catch one and are inclined to eat one as well.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

SnookMook said:


> If you only plan to fish from shore all you need is the shore license. However, if you're like me and fish from boats from time to time as well. You might well get the full saltwater license.
> 
> The cost of the new shore bound license is only $7.50, plus $1.50 in processing fees, for a total $9 cost.
> 
> ...


You don,t need a license if you fish from a pier that you have to pay to fish from or a drift boat (party boat)


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

That is correct any pier that you pay to fish on provides a site license for all who fish from it. 

If you plan to jetty fish though, you better get one as they are cracking down big time now after the first of the year.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

"That is correct any pier that you pay to fish on provides a site license for all who fish from it." 

would the no lic include fort desoto piers as there is no charge to fish them from what i understand... 
terry


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

9iron--You're just trying to create more work me tonight ain't you? j/k LOL 

I'll have to get back with you with a definitive answer on that one, but off the top of my head I believe you need the license out there as there is no fee to fish the pier and no park entry fee other than the toll bridge.

I'm told that may change in the near future, but as of right now I believe you need the license. 

However, I will have a definitive answer for you tomorrow for sure.


----------



## srmz (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for your replies fellows. I am pretty sure you need a shoreline license to fish from the jetty, however, would I need the 7 day non resident saltwater license as well, or just the shoreline license for $9?


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Non-resident if you are a visitor to our warm state.
Resident if you can prove a perminate address.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

You need to purchase a license to fish from the piers at Fort DeSoto and yes if you are a non-resident you need that as well. 

I just got off the phone with the FWC field officer as well as Les out at the Bait Bucket at Tierra Verde right before you go into the park.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks ..hate to see you have any time to relax lol... i too think you need a lic but could not find a reference inthe regs...appreciate if you can find out..just read your later post.. thankyou for the info..
thanks 
terry


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Here is the residency Reg.



Florida residency
For the purposes of hunting or fishing in Florida, a Resident is defined as: • Any person who has resided in Florida for 6 continuous months prior to the issuance of a license and who claims Florida as his/her primary residence; or 

• Any member of the United States Armed Forces who is stationed in Florida (includes spouse and dependent children residing in the household).


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Here is the residency Reg.



Florida residency
For the purposes of hunting or fishing in Florida, a Resident is defined as: • Any person who has resided in Florida for 6 continuous months prior to the issuance of a license and who claims Florida as his/her primary residence; or 

• Any member of the United States Armed Forces who is stationed in Florida (includes spouse and dependent children residing in the household).


----------

